# Homeless



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a poem a friend wrote,

Why must a pigeon be frightened to fly?
Equipped with wings he's a right to the sky.
Born into freedom, yet no place to roam
Just where can the pigeon call tuely his home.

Not loved or wanted like many a cat,
Just culled and poisoned like poor Mr rat.
Not spoiled and pampered like the good old dog,
more like spit-roasted over a log.

So listen my friend who pretends to care,
prehaps it's time you learned how to share.
Gods earth with the pigeon who has just as much right,
to a home as safe as yours at night. By Percy Cuted


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

How very true! Loved the poem!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a nice piece of writing....


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Loved the poem


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Love It!!!!!*

Thanks for sharing, and thank you Percy!


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats beautiful! 

Random, but I actually spoil my pigeon more than any other (cats/dogs) i had in the past XD


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for posting, Tassimo!

Thank you for writing, Percy!!

That is one beautiful poem!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and 

MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles (who ALL agree!)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is lovely Tassimo.

Only someone who cares deeply about pigeons could write those words.
Let's hope it reaches the ears of some of those who don't and maybe it will make them think. 

Thanks for that

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Get Percy to join the Forum, too !


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i dont like dogs and cool poems nice


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That was really a nice poem. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats cool


----------

